# My Story



## ewan97 (Apr 12, 2017)

So I feel like I've got to the point where I just need to be open about my issues in some way.. and this seems like a good way of doing that. I've not really spoken to anyone else with IBS before, I've only spoken to doctors, family and close friends. I'm just going to explain my situation and how I've got to where I am now.

I've been suffering with IBS for around about 4-5 years. I've always had anxiety/depression issues, was more depressed than anything when I was in my early teens.. now suffering with both. I believe my IBS started when I started at college in 2013. As someone who doesn't really respect themselves that much, I went in to college and felt like I wasn't good enough to be there and doubted that anyone really respected me either. So that's where the problems begun, and unfortunately it's just got worse and worse. The last few years have just been an uphill struggle, even though I'm still standing and I've crossed many obstacles.. it's still not getting any easier for me.

I currently work in retail part time, and it's funny because most people think it must be so easy for me to work 20 hours a week. It feels like full time because of the physical strain I have to cope with every day. For the first time though, I'm surprised things haven't improved. I've been working there for 4 months and I've faced difficult customers and occasionally dealt with them quite well, and I thought maybe that would start to help me. I recently went to see a nutritionist to see if that route could be the right one to go down, but unfortunately it didn't help one bit.

As a summary for what a day is like for me personally; Wake up with abdominal pain in the morning, bloated and bad heart burn. Once I've eaten and had a drink it then takes a couple hours to get some bowel movement, and even then it doesn't feel like it's helped. When I'm getting ready for work I get terrible pain because of my anxiety and then have horrible bowel movements before I leave for work, and when I arrive at work (on the toilet obviously haha) and then for my whole shift I'm just uncomfortable and have to keep my self as distracted as possible which still doesn't make a big difference.

I'm at the point where I've lost all my ambition in life, I've lost friends, relationships and I just feel like there's very little hope.

If anyone has any advice it would mean the world to me, to be honest I'm just tired of speaking to doctors and people that haven't experienced it (as much as they try to help)

Thank you.


----------



## Redmapletree (Feb 19, 2017)

Have you seen a GI? There is a test they can do called a sitz marker test and that will see if it is a motility problem.


----------

